

Gazelle – a JavaScripty lisp for JavaScript - shaunxcode
https://github.com/VincentToups/gazelle

======
roryokane
Other JavaScript lisps: LispyScript
([http://lispyscript.com/](http://lispyscript.com/)), ki ([http://ki-
lang.org/](http://ki-lang.org/)).

~~~
asimjalis
Also ClojureScript, Parenscript.

------
asimjalis
Nice.

